# Do you identify with your archetype?



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

We all have an "archetype" depending on our tritype combination. Do you identify with yours, or have you noticed these patterns in your life?

http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra.../73452-27-tritype-archetype-descriptions.html


TritypeArchetype125, 251, 512The Mentor126, 261, 612The Supporter127, 271, 712The Teacher135, 351, 513The Technical Expert136, 361, 613The Taskmaster137, 371, 713The Systems Builder145, 451, 514The Researcher146, 416, 614The Philosopher147, 417, 714The Visionary258, 582, 825The Strategist259, 592, 925The Problem Solver268, 682, 826The Rescuer269, 692, 926The Good Samaritan278, 782, 827The Free Spirit279, 792, 927The Peacemaker358, 583, 835The Solution Master359, 593, 935The Thinker368, 683, 836The Justice Fighter369, 639, 936The Mediator378, 738, 837The Mover Shaker379, 739, 937The Ambassador458, 548, 845The Scholar459, 549, 945The Contemplative468, 648, 846The Truth Teller469, 649, 946The Seeker478, 748, 847The Messenger479, 749, 947The Gentle Spirit


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

The task master? Hmm, only in some situations, yes.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

614
I never used to have patience for philosophical talk, thought it was wishy washy but getting older I have a greater appreciation for it. I turn to philosophy to explain the more abstract patterns of life because its not always about literalism personally. I think a troublesome life has what has propelled me to appreciate philosophy. Who knows if its related to tritype, I just turned out that way.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

I kind of sit on the border between two of these archetypes, the "Solution Master" and the "Thinker", which makes sense because I'm on the border between 8w9 and 9w8 as my gut-fix. I am the Solution Master archetype, and I relate to it a lot, but I also relate to a lot of the stuff about the Thinker archetype. It's the fact that I'm 5-3. I even relate to the Technical Expert archetype to small extent, but not as much, because 1 is not really me at all. 

But for my technical archetype, the Solution Master, I fit this archetype and identify with it pretty well. IRL I am direct and blunt, to the point of being tactless (especially when I was younger). It's not malicious or anything, but if I don't put a lid on it, I can be cutting with my words. I have a caustic wit, and I've had to learn when not to use it. I have a reputation for telling it like it is, and I am a proponent of brutal honesty. Some people have pointed out that I'm too practical-minded to be a 5, and I believe that impression comes from my blatant pragmatism and realism that is represented in this archetype. I don't like to think of myself this way, but brutal honesty here...I can be arrogant like the description says (and combined with my SO instinct, this can take a form of intellectual elitism).  I can also be very disconnected from my emotions and tend to be unsympathetic towards people who I believe have crossed a line. 

A couple ways I relate to the Thinker archetype is that I am more intellectual than the 358 descriptions, and sometimes I don't feel as forceful as those descriptions. Also, I often find myself stuck in a mediating, go-between position between friends and family. This happened a lot when I was younger, to the point when I see it coming, I flat out say "no. I'm not your secretary" or "I don't have Fedex printed on my forehead. Do it yourself." I refuse to get in the middle of other people's fights, especially family. But, I do have a calming influence, because of my objective, clear-headed observations and commentary that I can add to the situation. All of my family vents to me, and people like my mom and sister ask, am I overreacting or am I out-of-line? This fits the 359 descriptions, but now I'm realizing that this may be attributed to my SO instinct as well. (I think I may be the only SO-first member in my immediate family...I'm not sure about my brother's or brother-in-law's stackings, but my father, mother, and sister are all SP-first. Sometimes, it seems like I'm the most interested in keeping the family together, and wrangling them all together on holidays and such.)


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I generally relate somewhat to the Seeker Archetype. It seems to describe my own disposition pretty well, though I've generally had trouble figuring out my image fix, because it's just the least important thing for me, and I honestly don't really care about it all that much to be honest. A lot of what the 694 combination rang true to me honestly, though I might be a 693, but not all that "conformist" if you know what I mean? I guess I have issues of conformity, but I generally seem to think of myself of being more different really. Even if that isn't the case. :/

But yeah. I generally relate to it's issues and it's desires. Even though I honestly don't care all that much about my own image very much. Particularly the part where I check multiple resources and influences.

Edit: I forgot to add that this all very likely connected to 6-ishness anyways. So the point is generally moot.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

In all the clusterfuck I think this stuff is (though thanks, OP, for posting it), each of these tidbits seems to describe a layer of the onion. 

For example: 
"935 tritype: calm, composed, professional and slightly hidden" - yes, but missing important details
"359, 593, 935 The Thinker" - no idea
"9" - Peacemaker - not at all
"9w8" - the "Referee" - sort of, but missing the fact that I do it for either power or recognition most of the time
"Body type" - not at all
"Sx Sp" - quite a bit

And herein lies my irritation with the enneagram. Way too much haphazard labeling without really establishing what the source is. Every label, every explanation in the enneagram points to a declaration - your "motivation," "fear," "desire," so on is "this." In Jung, you're given a wink at something that is acknowledged to not really fit into a linguistic portrait. You're presented what a set of shapes look like in "perfect" form, and pointed to observe how the world shapes (or not) to them. In the enneagram, you're told that every square is 4" in length, every type does a certain thing that isn't itself elucidated very well. 

Well, we have _more _systems to compensate for that - but they all do the very same thing the parent theory did wrong, as you can see in the list above. Would be much better if enneafans simply came up with a suggestive causal driver for the behavior listed instead of a declarative one. It would eliminate the necessity for this (again very appreciated) kind of thread, where we have to measure ourselves up to a zillion shot in the dark metatheories.


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

I could see seeker, philosopher, contemplative, and researcher all working for me, although probably seeker/philosopher the most. So to answer your question, sure. I think the 469 description actually sounds a lot like me, even though I'm not wild about tritype.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

idek what an ambassador is


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

The Problem Solver.....I can see that. It's fairly accurate. Almost spot on when considering that my 5 and 9 are much stronger than my 2.


Tater Tot said:


> idek what an ambassador is


An ambassador is a person that tries to open communication between two or more groups.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Tater Tot said:


> idek what an ambassador is


It's an arbitrary title chosen for that archetype, the 379 (and all combinations thereof). I really don't put much stock in the labels themselves. They don't really tell you anything about what the archetype/tritype is.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

479
"The Gentle Spirit"

Yes and no. I think I'm more gentle than some people, but I have a hard edge - maybe it's the 4w3? Or 9w8? I don't know. I do like to keep things light and carefree, although my heart is often heavy. Sometimes my core drags me down so much it's difficult for me to really see my tritype clearly; I have a hard time with the tritype theory because of that.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Figure said:


> It would eliminate the necessity for this (again very appreciated) kind of thread, where we have to measure ourselves up to a zillion shot in the dark metatheories.




I am sorry if you felt I was posting something unnecessary and ridiculous.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

holyrockthrower said:


> I am sorry if you felt I was posting something unnecessary and ridiculous.


No, not in the _slightest_ - I'm really happy you posted them, as nutso as I think they are. I'm sorry if you took that otherwise! This is a good thread idea, because a lot of people love tritype and the archetypes, and this will call them into question. 

I could easily be missing something important w.r.t. tritype theory - it just seems like yet another simplification on top of a simplification (core type) to begin with. These would make much more sense to me if they were simplifications of something more systemic - but if we're going to put the egram in terms of vices and motivations, it just seems weird to me to say "this type has 3 different vices and motivations, and they change." See what I mean now? The definitions within the system aren't really clear, again, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Figure said:


> No, not in the _slightest_ - I'm really happy you posted them, as nutso as I think they are. I'm sorry if you took that otherwise! This is a good thread idea, because a lot of people love tritype and the archetypes, and this will call them into question.
> 
> I could easily be missing something important w.r.t. tritype theory - it just seems like yet another simplification on top of a simplification (core type) to begin with. These would make much more sense to me if they were simplifications of something more systemic - but if we're going to put the egram in terms of vices and motivations, it just seems weird to me to say "this type has 3 different vices and motivations, and they change." See what I mean now? The definitions within the system aren't really clear, again, unless I'm missing something.


I see what you mean, and it's something that's been bothering me a long time (and here's how I relate to the theory): 

As near as I've been able to figure out, I'm a core 6 with a really strong 4 presence. For that reason, tritype makes a lot of sense in explaining how I can have so many tendencies of one type but still seem to lack the core psychology of it.

However, I've come to the conclusion I've got a 1-fix, putting me at 641. And that's where I start to balk at the notion of "archetype". Like @mushr00m, I've no patience for specious "philosophising". My deeper thoughts tend to stay within. I laughed out loud when I read I was the "philosopher", as did the people who know me best. NOT ME.

Reading about the archetypes when I was younger, more naive, and more innocent, led me to think I was a 468--that's pretty much the core of my identity there--the one who always sees the emotional undercurrents and spouts them off no matter what. I read about the 461 and my first thought was, Wow, I'm glad I'm not _that_ person. But it turns out I _am_ that person, and now I've supposedly got a whole host of issues I didn't know I had.

So, I personally am coming to reject the notion of archetype. I can observe core types and fixes in most people I know...some of them seem to fit the archetype, but plenty don't. So I guess that's why I started this thread...I'm curious to know other's experience with this.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

649 The Seeker

I actually do identify a lot with the descriptions in the tritype post.



madhatter said:


> If you are 469, you are intuitive, inquisitive and accepting. You want to be original, certain and peaceful. You are a very sensitive and can experience intense feelings of self-doubt and uncertainty. As a result you need multiple sources of confirmation. You want to be individualistic but can fear being separate from others.


This is at the beginning of the description, and I know it's very simplistic, but it actually describes me well. 
I identify with being triple-doubting. I'm never sure of anything, be it others or myself. But mostly myself. Having to make decisions is the worst thing ever, and it creates a great deal of anxiety for me. I am the Queen of Indecision.
I consider myself independant, but the truth is I lean on one or two people in my life. It took me a while to accept this, but it's true. :/
I am quite passive and the "very gentle unless threatened" rings very true to me. 
I do struggle with doubt and inaction, very much so. 
I'm terrified of making the wrong decision or making a mistake. 



madhatter said:


> The 649 ponders...thinks and rethinks. They are introspective like the 459...just more people oriented. Their shame is in making a mistake...they must get it right like the 461 but do not feel that they can easily say their opinion our loud due to a fear that they might make a mistake.


Story of my life. I'm working on it.

The Withdrawn 6 also sounds right. I keep to myself a lot. And it's only when I overdo solitude when I realize how much I need people in my life. (This is currently what's happening with me.) 

I don't think I'm as insecure as these descriptions make it seem, though. They make people of this "archetype" sound like wrecks lol. 

I think there is some truth to them, but they definitely need to be worked on. Nuances like core types and instincts and even wings should be described more in depth, I think.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Maybe we could work on changing some of the names if they're really that random. :3 

379 or 479 could be The Cool Guy since I saw that phrase pop up so much in the description


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

holyrockthrower said:


> Reading about the archetypes when I was younger, more naive, and more innocent, led me to think I was a 468--that's pretty much the core of my identity there--the one who always sees the emotional undercurrents and spouts them off no matter what. I read about the 461 and my first thought was, Wow, I'm glad I'm not _that_ person. But it turns out I _am_ that person, and now I've supposedly got a whole host of issues I didn't know I had.


I really hate how one fixes are described by the Fauvres. I think they're horrid, fwiw. I think it's entirely possible I'm a 461, I'd say my gut fix is either 1w9 or 9w1, but that description is godawful. So don't take this description too personally. (But yes, I definitely philosophize, and don't balk at being called a philosopher in any way. Maybe this is more of a core four thing? Not to mention I'm an INFP, a very philosophical type...)

But again, this is all play/conjecture as far as I'm concerned, the tritype thing.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I strongly identify with my tritype description and I think it fits perfectly, especially with 5 leading. I think people shouldn't interpret the titles too literary. It's not that all 146s are going to be philosophers but it's more about your outlook on life. It's not like I see myself a a scholar in the literal sense of the word either.


----------



## Feathers Falling (Sep 5, 2012)

I do actually identify with my archetype, the "479, 749, 947 The Gentle Spirit". :kitteh:

At first I didn't because I'm not always that gentle, and the description had a lot of "magical" and "healing" and "spirit" words in it... I'm not really spiritual, I'm more of a realist haha. However after reading through it a couple times, I applied the description to my own life and it basically matches up. It describes how I want to help people and encourage growth in others. This is very much true, I do feel destined to help people in my own unique, energetic way. ^_^

But perhaps because my 7w8 is dominant, I do it in a more direct way. Like I'll get on an ENFP kick and want to reach out to anyone who wants to listen. Like I want to share this newly discovered gem of advice to any who haven't discovered it yet, so they can grow from it too. Sometimes I'll even share with those who don't care to listen haha. ;^_^ But I'll get really energized with this new idea and use my energy to promote well-being and growth in others.

I don't mind being "real" about things or confrontational if I have to, but it's hard sometimes because my 4w3 kicks in. When people don't want or accept my help, I can get discouraged and withdraw. When they criticize my help, I'll get hurt. I defend it with being "unique" and hold my authenticity with utmost importance. 

With my 9w8, I want peace between all parties and strive for it, but I can certainly stand up if I feel wronged. I'm pretty vocal about unfairness. Confrontation is something I would prefer to do rather than hold my tongue, even if it is rather difficult. I can get a bit hot tempered as well.. mostly when I feel wronged or someone else is being wronged. I can get p1ssy sometimes lol >.>

Oh and being an sx/so... what I take that to mean is, I value strong emotional connections and authentic relationships, and passion and sparks and excitement and adrenaline. The SO is next, so I think that means I like getting along with others, and group harmony and whatnot? Haven't read too much into it... And finally the self-preservation being my last... yeah I've never really worried about my security or personal well-being.. I take a lot of risks, usually without considering the consequences.. I'm working on it ;^_^


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

I am the peacemaker! That sounds about right. I really do hate to rock the boat sometimes. Even on this forum (or online in general) I am very careful to word my thoughts in a diplomatic way and I always reread my posts a few times to make sure I didn't say anything terribly combative. I get this feeling of dread when I realize my words have been twisted to mean something rude and I come back and see a bunch of angry responses...or at least, I see them as angry, maybe I'm overreacting. XD


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Overall, I do identify with my archetype, which is "459, 549, 945 The Contemplative".


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

I want my archetype to be renamed "The Super-villain", so that my evil plot to take over the world will be justified.


----------



## ReinaAlexandria (Mar 24, 2013)

I identify with mine. It's about as accurate about myself as I've seen thus far. lol Mine is Type 2w1 "The Helper".


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

madhatter said:


> I want my archetype to be renamed "The Super-villain", so that my evil plot to take over the world will be justified.


That would just look really cool with your avatar


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

madhatter said:


> I want my archetype to be renamed "The Super-villain", so that my evil plot to take over the world will be justified.


Your tritype _is_ kind of what most villains are. Which is awesome.


----------

